# shoot through mesh



## Neverenough (May 24, 2004)

What is yalls opinions on shooting through mesh.

I am shooting a helium at 55lbs 29.5 draw. Arrows are 400g full metal jackets with 100g field tip or slick tricks. I noticed a big impact to arrow flight with both field tip and broad head.

Mesh windows are on a bone collector blind pop up blind.

what am i doing wrong?


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Do you really need the mesh? If you wear a facemask inside, maybe you won't be visible? I used to make what I called black hole ground stands so the arrow came out of a dark cave, but I did not use any mesh on the window.


----------



## TopWaterPlugger (Dec 14, 2004)

I have used it for years things to make sure you do:

1, make sure your screen is tight accross the window
2, try not to shoot in angles more than 10-15 degrees off a directly straight shot through the window.
3, try to take shots that are directly in front of you and avoid any angles, this is best.

the screen today is a little tougher than what it used to be. so an angle can actually change your arrow flight just from the pass through so I try to make sure that if I shoot, my shot is directly in front of me, otherwise I don't take the shot... not saying that it won't work, I just don't like making a bad shot and although I have taken shots at angles, I noticed that my actual point of penetration was not where I aimed... the angle does make a difference.


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

TopWaterPlugger said:


> I have used it for years things to make sure you do:
> 
> 1, make sure your screen is tight accross the window
> 2, try not to shoot in angles more than 10-15 degrees off a directly straight shot through the window.
> ...


I agree with most of this. I do shoot at some angles through the mesh, but I am aware of the angles and take that into consideration.

It can really help hide your movement. I have shot well over a hundred animals through mesh. I shoot big two blade heads, I have heard that some mechanicals can open with the mesh. I don't shoot them, so I can not say for sure.

If you are looking into the sun, it can be difficult to see out of the mesh. This is also something to consider when setting up your blind.

There have been a couple of really good threads on here in the past if you feel like doing a search.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

I don't shoot through mesh...why do you have to?

TH


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

Trouthunter said:


> I don't shoot through mesh...why do you have to?
> 
> TH


Of course you don't have to. You don't even have to have a blind. Some people choose to.

The advantages, you can move without being seen...this allows you to take a drink, flip pages of a book, play angry birds, eat a sandwhich, swat a mosquito, etc....I know, I know, not real hunting and why aren't you just watching cardinals and enjoying nature....I guess I have gotten soft in my old age 

You can hunt in your boxers if you choose, so much of our season is HOT...with the mesh, you don't need camo, or face paint, or even cloths.

You can take a kid, as they tend to not hold still and the mesh hides their movement as well.

Turkeys in particular, have awesome eyesight, and a window cover is just the ticket for them.

It will help keep the mosquitos, knats, and flies out of your blind.

For those that don't like the idea of shooting through it, a compromise is to make a softball size hole in the mesh to shoot through. You still have the advantage of most of the concealment, but not having to cut your way out.

But hey, to each his own....for the sake of discussion and education, I have used it with much success, but you certainly don't have to, to be effective.


----------



## Neverenough (May 24, 2004)

Don't have to. Was just wondering if y'all have had the same experience I am with mesh. My shots were direct on at 20 yrd and I did not get consistent arrow flight. Had some high left and some low right. 

I will not be shooting through mesh.


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

When the mesh first came out. The first blind I saw was called "The Invisablind". The guys who owned it told me it did not effect arrow flight at all. I told them they were crazy....how could it not?

They gave me one to play with. I shot and shot through it, over a hundred times. I could not tell a difference. I was amazed! Now understand that I shoot traditional. The arrows are heavy, the broadheads are cut on contact and fixed blade, and my shots are all most always 20 and in. We are careful how we tune our trad bows and are sure we have the correct spine arrows. Not always the case with many of todays compound shooters. With very light carbon arrow, a release, drop away rests, plus the fact that you are shooting so fast...I think might mask the fact that a bow is not perfectly tuned....maybe.

I did find that it kind of messed with my instictive shooting, meaning that shooting out of the mesh looked farther. Like when in low light conditions things appear to be farther than they really are.

One of the biggest things in this sport, is confidance. If shooting through mesh lowers that, then you should not use it for sure....IMO. I find it to be a useful tool and use it in certain conditions.

good discussion.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

In any case my question to the OP was why he had to...he's since said he doesn't and won't.

Just like I don't like mechanical blades that might fail, I don't shoot through mesh because I don't like anything between my Shuttle T's and the deer but air. 

TH


----------



## Neverenough (May 24, 2004)

The plan to use mesh was for the bugs And to hide movement. The wife wants to sit in the bow blind with me but she fidgets like a crack head in the stand so there is no way I am putting her In The ground blind only 20 yards away from deer unless I keep the mesh up. 

I guess if she wants to watch she can sit in the box blind 150 yards away.


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

Trouthunter said:


> In any case my question to the OP was why he had to...he's since said he doesn't and won't.
> 
> Just like I don't like mechanical blades that might fail, I don't shoot through mesh because I don't like anything between my Shuttle T's and the deer but air.
> 
> TH


Silly me, I thought you were asking me...why would someone use it. But, I know that you are a very experienced and knowledgeable bowhunter, and I should have realized that you are very aware of the advantages and drawbacks. Oh well, perhaps a rookie might read that and take something from it, if not, a little wasted typing, no big deal. 

I am a big fan of the "simple" is better principal, as well.


----------



## txdukklr (Jun 30, 2013)

i think your seeing the result of a poorly tuned bow. That screen acts the same as paper would when paper tuning and your seeing the results of a tear. My suggestion would be to go shoot an arrow through paper because you've got issue greater then poor performance out of a screen

Should have zero affect on arrow flight either loose or tight. I've shot through screen for ten years and the only time I have an issue is when my bow is well out of tune. Chunky is right on, you should use the screen it provides an advantage. Do you have to? No but lots of deer, pigs, turkey and other animals have died when an arrow was shot through a screen. I've shot piles of animals through them and screen every bow blind window i shoot out of. Only reason to me you wouldn't (if you can) would be if your shooting mechanicals.

shoot through paper, I think you are going to see real clear why your not getting groups. Even without a screen you need to address that as it will help greatly with your long distance accuracy and arrow penetration.


----------



## txdukklr (Jun 30, 2013)

your draw is 29.5 how long is the arrow?

youre right on the bubble for 500's, have you broadhead tuned that arrow?


----------



## Neverenough (May 24, 2004)

txdukklr said:


> i think your seeing the result of a poorly tuned bow. That screen acts the same as paper would when paper tuning and your seeing the results of a tear. My suggestion would be to go shoot an arrow through paper because you've got issue greater then poor performance out of a screen
> 
> Should have zero affect on arrow flight either loose or tight. I've shot through screen for ten years and the only time I have an issue is when my bow is well out of tune. Chunky is right on, you should use the screen it provides an advantage. Do you have to? No but lots of deer, pigs, turkey and other animals have died when an arrow was shot through a screen. I've shot piles of animals through them and screen every bow blind window i shoot out of. Only reason to me you wouldn't (if you can) would be if your shooting mechanicals.
> 
> shoot through paper, I think you are going to see real clear why your not getting groups. Even without a screen you need to address that as it will help greatly with your long distance accuracy and arrow penetration.


Bow has not been paper tuned. I am still learning all this stuff.

arrow length is 30 1/8in


----------



## txdukklr (Jun 30, 2013)

30 1/8 youre good at 400


go to the easton tuning guide and spend about an hour this weekend doing a walk back and broad head tune. You will immediately see your groups and accuracy improve. 

Here's the real issue, when you shoot field points you are shooting a stick with a rudder in the back. You can control the flight of that rudder and its ability to correct POI with simple changes to the sight.

when you throw another rudder up front with the addition of the slick tricks you now have two rudders steering the arrow. you cannot control that with simple changes to the sight. You must get the back of the arrow to follow the front precisely to get tight groups with bh and fp. when you do that you will see signficant improvement in long range accuracy (drift either left or right will be gone) and significant increase in arrow penetration because all the energy is behind the arrow pushing forward and the vanes/blades are simply spinning to keep it in line. Add the screen/paper and you another variable that will affect the flight of a poorly tuned arrow.

Listen, someone's going to say lift the screen and don't worry about it, or just re-sight with broadheads and be done with it but you spend the time to match lure, line, reel and rod to whatever your chasing. It literally takes and hour +/- .5hr to get that bow shooting at it's best. It'll require very slight adjustments to the rest and very slight adjustments to the poundage your shooting.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> I am a big fan of the "simple" is better principal, as well.


I know. I always pay attention to what you have to say lol.

TH


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

I would never shoot a mechanical through it in fear of deployment


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Where you shooting sitting down for the first time? Maybe from the blind your grip changed or your anchor point is less consistent. Make certain your not raising or lowering your elbow at anchor. If you want to go thru the trouble take the mesh down and practice until consistent. Take a look at Muzzy Phantom broad heads. G-Luck



Neverenough said:


> Don't have to. Was just wondering if y'all have had the same experience I am with mesh. My shots were direct on at 20 yrd and I did not get consistent arrow flight. Had some high left and some low right.
> 
> I will not be shooting through mesh.


----------



## Neverenough (May 24, 2004)

I have been shooting sitting more the. Standing as I know I will be sitting when taking the important shot. 

After reading the Easton tuning guide and watching my arrow impact, my bow is out of tune. I can get good groups with field tips or broad heads but not together. I was going to tu e this weekend but the much needed rain changed plans for me.


----------



## txdukklr (Jun 30, 2013)

Neverenough said:


> I have been shooting sitting more the. Standing as I know I will be sitting when taking the important shot.
> 
> After reading the Easton tuning guide and watching my arrow impact, my bow is out of tune. I can get good groups with field tips or broad heads but not together. I was going to tu e this weekend but the much needed rain changed plans for me.


trust me when you do this you'll see exceptional performance from your bow.

Not enough guys take the time to get their bow working right they think a couple of levels during set up and it's done. Not even close.


----------



## Neverenough (May 24, 2004)

txdukklr said:


> trust me when you do this you'll see exceptional performance from your bow.
> 
> Not enough guys take the time to get their bow working right they think a couple of levels during set up and it's done. Not even close.


Well that worked.

Now the only problem i am having is i just toasted 5 practice arrows. I sliced three vains in half with the broad head and i almost robin hooded 2 of them and cracked the shaft and busted the nock with field tips. All of this was in the first 20 arrows at 20 yards after paper tuning and doing a walk back to 20 yards.

will try shooting through mesh next time at the lease before bow season.


----------



## txdukklr (Jun 30, 2013)

well done, now shoot different spots!

how long did it take . . . . I think there is perception that this is a long and drawn out process.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Neverenough said:


> Well that worked.
> 
> Now the only problem i am having is i just toasted 5 practice arrows. I sliced three vains in half with the broad head and i almost robin hooded 2 of them and cracked the shaft and busted the nock with field tips. All of this was in the first 20 arrows at 20 yards after paper tuning and doing a walk back to 20 yards.
> 
> will try shooting through mesh next time at the lease before bow season.


Yup, now that you are shooting like that, its time to shoot at different spots. Arrows get expensive fast.


----------



## Neverenough (May 24, 2004)

txdukklr said:


> well done, now shoot different spots!
> 
> how long did it take . . . . I think there is perception that this is a long and drawn out process.


Paper tune took about 1 hour because the nock point is hard to move and had to keep changing paper as i was shooting 3 shot groups. I also identified a clearance problem after moving the nock point.

Walk back took 15 mins.


----------

